# Know any good airbrushing paints?



## LucyEmilie (Apr 21, 2011)

I need some quality paints for my suits I am working on at the moment, but I dont know any paints that would be good for synthetic fur painting...
I'll also most likely need large quantities of certain colours, as I would prefer to custom colour the fur because I cant find the colour I want anywhere...
I've heard Badger paints are good, but I'm not sure where to purchase the textile paints, and yet to find out if they're suitable for fur rather than normal fabric.

Do you recommend any other brands, that aren't too expensive? :S


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2011)

Createx.
About 3-4 dollars a bottle, and it dries quicker than most Acrylic paints.
Depending on what you are doing, I may suggest getting the three primary colors as well as black and white.
Practice color mixing etc...
You can also use Acrylic paint like Liquitex diluted with water for some projects, but the only problem with that is that you will have to let the paint dry.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 22, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Createx.
> About 3-4 dollars a bottle, and it dries quicker than most Acrylic paints.
> Depending on what you are doing, I may suggest getting the three primary colors as well as black and white.
> Practice color mixing etc...
> You can also use Acrylic paint like Liquitex diluted with water for some projects, but the only problem with that is that you will have to let the paint dry.


 

You're so cool.


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it.
And yeah, dont worry, I paint all the time and know how to mix paint.


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, would it be best to use the Createx "Wicked Colours" for fur?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 22, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> Also, would it be best to use the Createx "Wicked Colours" for fur?


 
What exactly is "wicked colours" fur? Could you provide a link?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're so cool.



Sir, are you being sarcastic?!
And WB...I think.



LucyEmilie said:


> Also, would it be best to use the Createx "Wicked Colours" for fur?



 It should be fine for fur.


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 23, 2011)

Do the paints come in larger bottles? And since I'm in Australia I'm finding it difficult finding where to buy cheap bottles...:S


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sir, are you being sarcastic?!


 
Nope. And no, that's not sarcasm.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> Do the paints come in larger bottles? And since I'm in Australia I'm finding it difficult finding where to buy cheap bottles...:S


 
I doubt they do.
Sorry. :/


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay.

Also, I have been using some fabric paints from my local art store for other projects, and it says on the bottle that they are water based, so do you think if I were to water the paint down I could use that for airbrushing? I did that sort of thing for another costume I made, but I used a sponge instead, except it was on thin fabric rather than fur. The outcome was pretty good I thought and the fabric was still flexible.

When I can I will probably go to an airbrush store, where I brought mine, and ask them what they would recommend too.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 25, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> Okay.
> 
> Also, I have been using some fabric paints from my local art store for other projects, and it says on the bottle that they are water based, so do you think if I were to water the paint down I could use that for airbrushing? I did that sort of thing for another costume I made, but I used a sponge instead, except it was on thin fabric rather than fur. The outcome was pretty good I thought and the fabric was still flexible.
> 
> When I can I will probably go to an airbrush store, where I brought mine, and ask them what they would recommend too.



Water-based paints will fade in a short period of time and will run when exposed to water itself (i.e rain or accidental spills), so it isn't a good idea and I wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## Shico (Apr 25, 2011)

gooma444 said:


> ok so does anyone know any good books/ebooks(free)/sites where i can learn to make anklets? i



WTF random thread hijacking much? I can undertsand asking a related question since it may help the OP as well but anklets =/= airbrush paint


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah, so not even fabric paints then? :/

And would the paint have to be quite thin to be used in an airbrush? I'm scared of using anything too thick in mine because I dont want it to get blocked. :/


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 25, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> Ah, so not even fabric paints then? :/
> 
> And would the paint have to be quite thin to be used in an airbrush? I'm scared of using anything too thick in mine because I dont want it to get blocked. :/


 
Yes, or else it will clog and your fur will clump up and become sticky.
Dilute it just enough to get the color you are satisfied with.


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay.
Another brand of paints were recommended to me the other day, but apparently I would need a sort of solvent or medium so It will stay on faux fur...? Would that be okay?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 26, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> Okay.
> Another brand of paints were recommended to me the other day, but apparently I would need a sort of solvent or medium so It will stay on faux fur...? Would that be okay?



Could you give us the name of that paint? Can't really answer that without more info.

FWIW, Createx is ready to go right out of the bottle and it is the premier airbrush media.

Kellan


----------



## Glitch (Apr 26, 2011)

Badger Air-Opaque is what I use, and it's splendid.


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay.
The brand is Chromacryl, and I was told to add the Textile Medium to it if I wanted it to be used for fur.
Only thing is the site says the paint needs to be set into the fabric with heat....:/ I think that would probably melt the synthetic fur....
http://www.chromaonline.com/
http://www.chromaonline.com/products/chromacryl/mediums


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 27, 2011)

And I looked at Badger Air Opaque, and it says the colours are pearlescent, would that mean they are metallic???

And is there an online shop where I can purchase Badger or Createx paints? :/ They seem to not have them on their websites..


----------



## Glitch (Apr 27, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> And I looked at Badger Air Opaque, and it says the colours are pearlescent, would that mean they are metallic???
> 
> And is there an online shop where I can purchase Badger or Createx paints? :/ They seem to not have them on their websites..


 
The paints I have aren't pearlescent.  They're matte. 
I got my paint at Michael's, so, that's all I can really give you. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2011)

Glitch said:


> The paints I have aren't pearlescent.  They're matte.
> I got my paint at Michael's, so, that's all I can really give you. D:


 
Same.

You could also look around and compare and you may have to Order from an American site of you plan to online shop.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 27, 2011)

LucyEmilie said:


> And I looked at Badger Air Opaque, and it says the colours are pearlescent, would that mean they are metallic???
> 
> And is there an online shop where I can purchase Badger or Createx paints? :/ They seem to not have them on their websites..



*Airbrush Megastore (Createx)
*           4 Callitris Ave
          Surrey Downs
          South Australia
          Australia 5126
www.airbrushmegastore.com
info@airbrushmegastore.com
        +61 0419 806 599


*There you go.*


*Kel
*


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 27, 2011)

Ooh, thank you.  So Wicked colours, right?

Also, how much (roughly) do you think a 60ml bottle should cover or last? :S


----------



## fenrirs_child (Apr 28, 2011)

you don't need the wicked colors stuff, the regular works excellently ^^ and you can order whatever you need from  here  and they carry large bottles too. it's very highly pigmented paint, so a little goes a very long way! and it's very colorfast when dry, so light washing is possible too ^^


----------



## LucyEmilie (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, I heard that Wicked colours are good for fabric painting. ( http://www.createxcolors.com/product/wickedcolors/main.html )
But I guess it will depend on my budget also.
The previous site Kellan Meig'h posted will do just fine, as it is an Australian store. n_n
I will probably buy a couple 60ml bottles if they are highly pigmented, so I will only be spending not even 30 dollars, and I'm happy with that.


----------

